# As if!



## linguist786

How would you get this sarcasm across in French?
Is there an equivalent in French even?
It's a bit like saying "Yeah, right!"
hmmm..interesting. anyone?


----------



## danielle_davout

pouvez-vous donner un exmple d'utilisation ?

c'est tout comme


----------



## linguist786

hmm.. je n'arrive pas à vous expliquer..

ben:

quand quelqu'un dit q'ch.. par exemple "Tu parles français?"(Do you speak French?) on dirait "As if!"/"Yeah, right!" qui est un moyen sarcastique de dire "ben non! pas du tout!!".. mais "pas du tout!" en français.. c'est pas sarcastique.. alors y-a-t-il une phrase similaire en français? (pour stresser l'ironie?)


----------



## petereid

As if! is almost a question "As if that were possible?"

peut on utiliser

"C'est Possible!"  ?


----------



## linguist786

petereid said:
			
		

> As if! is almost a question "As if that were possible?"
> 
> peut on utiliser
> 
> "C'est Possible!" ?


non!! it's definitely not a question. and i don't think it would be "C'est possible" because that's almost like saying "Yes i can speak it!" and that's not what i really want to say..


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

My try: "Oui, c'est c'la, oui..."
(cf. a famous quote into the movie "Le Père Noël est une ordure")


----------



## Cavatine

"Mais certainement, très cher"

A bit snobbish as expression.


----------



## edwingill

et après ou et alors these expressions have a connotation of so what. I don't know if this captures the meaning


----------



## danielle_davout

peut-être 
"ben, tiens"
ou "pour sûr"


----------



## edwingill

*mon oeil* suggestive of incredulity


----------



## linguist786

hey thanks for the suggestions..

i think "pour sur" sounds good.. but i'm not sure whether the sarcasm comes across.. i guess saying it in a very sarcy way would work. but it's strange - would the french actually say that. hmmm..


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

hmmm sounds great to express "cause toujours !"


----------



## danielle_davout

peut-être "ton oeil"
de l'expression "tu te mets le doigt dans l'oeil"


----------



## Aupick

Does any say "Arrête ton char (Ben Hur)" any more? It sounds like that might fit.


----------



## linguist786

if i'm very honest, i'm still a bit iffy about any of these suggestions.. none of them have really convinced me.

Maybe it just doesn't exist in French?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je pense qu'il y en a plutôt trop... Car les français sont souvent sarcastiques.


----------



## petereid

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il y en a plutôt trop... Car les français sont souvent sarcastiques.


 

souvent sarcastiques.

vraiment?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

petereid said:
			
		

> souvent sarcastiques.
> 
> vraiment?


Nooon. Seulement quand ils ne dorment pas.


----------



## rsweet

I associate this expression with Valley-Girl talk, which originated in Southern California (San Fernando Valley). It's an expression associated with a very young, privileged, self-centered, shallow person (See _Buffy the Vampire Slayer,_ the movie, not the TV show.)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

> I associate this expression with Valley-*Girl* talk, which originated in Southern California


And not with Valley-*Boy* talk? (when sexism passes, I trespass...  )


----------



## rsweet

The stereotype refers to the girls. It's not very flattering: "gag me with a spoon," "what's the dif?" "totally."


----------



## Alyandra

linguist786 said:
			
		

> hmm.. je n'arrive pas à vous expliquer..
> 
> ben:
> 
> quand quelqu'un dit q'ch.. par exemple "Tu parles français?"(Do you speak French?) on dirait "As if!"/"Yeah, right!" qui est un moyen sarcastique de dire "ben non! pas du tout!!".. mais "pas du tout!" en français.. c'est pas sarcastique.. alors y-a-t-il une phrase similaire en français? (pour stresser l'ironie?)


 
A cette question-là, naturellement je répondrais : "non, tiens!", en mettant l'accents sur le non ("nooon, tiens!). Ou aussi, "Ah, bien vu!" mais en mettant du sarcasme dans la voix. 

Dans ma région, on répond aussi "(Ben) comme si!" (mais ça ne fonctionnerait pas avec l'exemple précédent). Je ne sais pas si on dit ça ailleurs en Belgique ou en France. Mais chez moi, on répond ça quand on veut être sarcastique, pour faire comprendre à la personne qu'elle vient de poser une question stupide.


----------



## linguist786

Alyandra said:
			
		

> A cette question-là, naturellement je répondrais : "non, tiens!", en mettant l'accents sur le non ("nooon, tiens!). Ou aussi, "Ah, bien vu!" mais en mettant du sarcasme dans la voix.
> 
> Dans ma région, on répond aussi "(Ben) comme si!" (mais ça ne fonctionnerait pas avec l'exemple précédent). Je ne sais pas si on dit ça ailleurs en Belgique ou en France. Mais chez moi, on répond ça quand on veut être sarcastique, pour faire comprendre à la personne qu'elle vient de poser une question stupide.


no that is the kind of response i was waiting for...Merci bien!!


----------



## Cath.S.

Tu parles inuit ?
C'te blague ! Je donne même des cours ! 

Tu parles inuit ?
Couramment !

Tu parles inuit ?
Seulement dans mon sommeil, d'après mon mari.

Tu parles inuit ?
De midi à minuitte.

Tu parles inuit ?
*Ouais, c'est ça ouais.*


----------



## Jim69

"Et la marmotte" -_-



Oui effectivement, y'en a des tonnes de formules un peu sacastiques.

En fait tout est dans l'intonnation...

"Bien sûr, oui"


----------



## Toller

ah ouais, style! (parler des jeunes!)


----------



## Lucien

Just a suggestion.
Would ' Mon cul' fit the bill?


----------



## linguist786

Lucien said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion.
> Would ' Mon cul' fit the bill?


hahah... my ass..!!


----------



## geve

Aupick said:
			
		

> Does any say "Arrête ton char (Ben Hur)" any more? It sounds like that might fit.


Yes, there are still people saying it! Not many would add the "Ben Hur" part, though.
But that wouldn't really work as an answer in linguist786's context...

I would just say_ "Mais bien sûr"..._ with a sacarstic tone, of course!


----------



## Pascale

The only way I could translate it, so that the sarcasm is not lost : 

"Mais oui, c'est ça."


----------



## dri-dri

Could you say "n'importe quoi!" ??  Although I guess that might be more like "whatEVER". But I think sometimes you can use _whatever_ in some of the same places you would use _As if _depending on your intonation .... It aslo depends a lot on the specific situation you're using "as if" in....   

just some thoughts


----------



## paulvial

-tu parles français ?
-ouais bien sûr , chinois aussi , mais je trouve ça plus facile !


----------



## Prism163

what about the expression "Tu parles!" ??


----------



## Archilocus

Il y a beaucoup d'expressions qui, avec la tonalité appropriée, pourraient convenir.
je vote aussi pour le "_mais bien sûr_"
Plus proche peut-être de l'expression d'origine : "_c'est tout comme_", ou "_presque_"


----------



## Rémaill

dri-dri said:


> Could you say "n'importe quoi!" ??  Although I guess that might be more like "whatEVER". But I think sometimes you can use _whatever_ in some of the same places you would use _As if _depending on your intonation ....




It would not fit well in this context.


----------



## lentulax

Well , I don't agree with linguist786 that 'As if!' is in any real sense sarcastic or ironic ; it usually conveys a scornful or contemptuous dismissal of whatever idea has been advanced , but that's not the same thing . Roughly , it means 'I very much doubt it !' , and the tone of voice conveys much of the meaning .

In the example given ,'Do you speak French?' 'As if!' the answer implies 'As if I could ! As if that were likely ! What a silly question...' etc.  'Pour sur ','Certainement' , 'Oui, c'est cela' would be sarcastic answers , but they would be equivalent rather to 'Oh , sure!' , 'Of course!' etc. , spoken with the appropriate intonation .

Mike

Mike


----------



## auggiedoggy

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> And not with Valley-*Boy* talk? (when sexism passes, I trespass...  )


 
Touché! 

En ce qui concern « as if » que pensez-vous des phrases suivantes? 

*Hah, penses-tu?* (Oui, c'est un peu faible)

ou bien

*Ah oui et mon cul c'est du poulet!* 

Commentaires?

AD


----------

